# cups not printing



## nedry (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi i have just installed cups,gutenprint,hplip and 
and successfully found my laser-jet 2420 on the network and installed the correct driver for it. 
however when i goto test print i get the following error message:

```
Unable to print test page:
Unsupported format "text/plain".
```
 i can successfully ping my printer over the network from the system.


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 28, 2018)

Probably you haven’t installed print/cups-filters


----------



## nedry (Dec 28, 2018)

Just tried to install print/cups-filters but is already installed


----------



## nedry (Dec 28, 2018)

ok so a full reboot of the system again results in it working, strange as had rebooted it after installing cups, gutenprint and hplip


----------



## SamsonovAnton (Jan 4, 2019)

nedry said:


> installed the correct driver for it


By the way, when none of available printer-specific drivers seem to work, or only garbled output is produced, yet your printer supports IPP, it won't hurt to try the generic IPPEverywhere driver (sometimes called _driverless printing_), as it may adapt to your printer automagically, although at the cost of fine tuning.


----------

